# $0.99 SALE! Infamous - Fun, Flirty & 10 Kinds of Hot



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

*What happens when a Hollywood socialite falls for a conservative soccer dad?*

15 reviews on Amazon averaging 4.5 stars.

*Reviewers call INFAMOUS funny, sexy, and '10 kinds of hot'*

_"Simply fantastic! Infamous has everything I love in a romance: witty dialogue, steamy sex, and great characters. Preston has crafted a fun and flirty book that I couldn't put down!"_
Emily McKay - Bestselling author of _All He Ever Wanted_ and _The Farm_

Everyone knows Jessica Sinclair. She's that girl on the cover of all the tabloids. As a Hollywood insider, Jessica has spent her life partying with A-list celebrities, shopping on Rodeo Drive, and living through scandal after scandal. When her estranged husband offers her a second chance at the 'All American' lifestyle she can't pass up a shot at real happiness. Back in suburbia, Jessica spends her nights in sexy role-play hoping Morgan will overlook her deficiencies as a homemaker. She spends her days attending P.T.A. meetings, burning cookies, and asking herself 'What would June Cleaver do?' More to the point, what will Morgan do when she winds up back in the tabloids--with his teenage daughter right next to her?

Read the *FULL FIRST CHAPTER FREE* at IrenePreston.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Irene-

Welcome the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

*CURRENTLY < $3.85 on Amazon!*

*What happens when a Hollywood socialite falls for a conservative soccer dad?*

15 reviews on Amazon averaging 4.5 stars.

*Reviewers call INFAMOUS funny, sexy, and '10 kinds of hot'*


*"Simply fantastic! Infamous has everything I love in a romance: witty dialogue, steamy sex, and great characters. Preston has crafted a fun and flirty book that I couldn't put down!"
Emily McKay - Bestselling author of All He Ever Wanted and The Farm*

Everyone knows Jessica Sinclair. She's that girl on the cover of all the tabloids. As a Hollywood insider, Jessica has spent her life partying with A-list celebrities, shopping on Rodeo Drive, and living through scandal after scandal. When her estranged husband offers her a second chance at the 'All American' lifestyle she can't pass up a shot at real happiness. Back in suburbia, Jessica spends her nights in sexy role-play hoping Morgan will overlook her deficiencies as a homemaker. She spends her days attending P.T.A. meetings, burning cookies, and asking herself 'What would June Cleaver do?' More to the point, what will Morgan do when she winds up back in the tabloids--with his teenage daughter right next to her?

Read the *FULL FIRST CHAPTER FREE* at IrenePreston.com


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Now at 23 reviews averaging 4.5 stars. Still not sure? Try the first full chapter Free at http://www.irenepreston.com/


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Irene--

Your book looks like tons of fun. If you want to post an excerpt at Book Luvin' Babes, let me know.

Dana
www.bookluvinbabes.com


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

GOODREADS GIVE-AWAY starts TODAY!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/50423-infamous 

Head on over and put your name in the hat for a free copy.

(If you just can't wait, the e-version is still under $4 at Amazon!)


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Make sure to enter my GIVEAWAY on GoodReads by May 19!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/50423-infamous 

This is the book bestselling author Emily McKay called, "everything I love in a romance...."


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Reminder - FINAL DAYS to enter my GoodReads giveaway (ends May 19)

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/50423-infamous

Out of over 5,000 romance giveaways, INFAMOUS has made it onto the first page of most requested books. Makes me


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey, hey! Infamous is only $1.99 on Amazon.com this month. That's over 50% OFF the list price.

Here's the link to buy!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008195BAG?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Sale reminder!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008195BAG?tag=kbpst-20

$1.99 on Amazon right now (over 50% off).

Sorry, the sale price is US only


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

$1.99 an Amazon.com now.
(reg. $4.99)

FINAL DAYS - SALE is thru July 31 only.

Buy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008195BAG/

Sorry - price is Amazon.com US only 

Here's the blurb:
Everyone knows Jessica Sinclair. She's that girl on the cover of all the tabloids. As a Hollywood insider, Jessica has spent her life partying with A-list celebrities, shopping on Rodeo Drive, and living through scandal after scandal. When her estranged husband offers her a second chance at the 'All American' lifestyle she can't pass up a shot at real happiness. Back in suburbia, Jessica spends her nights in sexy role-play hoping Morgan will overlook her deficiencies as a homemaker. She spends her days attending P.T.A. meetings, burning cookies, and asking herself 'What would June Cleaver do?' More to the point, what will Morgan do when she winds up back in the tabloids--with his teenage daughter right next to her?


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

She weathered the tabloids, *but can she survive the suburbs*?

Great news - INFAMOUS will be available in your local Barnes and Nobel store mid-February 2014!

(But you can still download the e-version TODAY!)


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for making 2013 such a great year!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

PRINT GIVEAWAY of INFAMOUS happening now over at GoodReads.

Come on over and register!

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/77771-infamous


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't forget to register for a free PRINT copy of INFAMOUS on Goodreads:

The giveaway is International and open to almost all countries.

Would love a KBer to win!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

$1.99 SALE on Amazon.com

That's over 50% off!

Get it while it's cheap!

Here's a teaser:



> He couldn't contain his memories as easily, though. They twined around him while the spray pounded onto his body. _Jessica, here in the shower, sliding down him like a warm tropical rain, her mouth engulfing him with its own moist heat. Jessica bent over his arm, bottles scattering around them as she braced herself against the wall and he slid into her. Jessica, limp and sated, her long hair trailing a river of water as he carried her back into the bedroom. . . ._


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Still on sale through the month of February!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's a little teaser for you!

In the elevator, he fumbled for the room key that would allow them access to the suites on the top floors. His hands felt big and awkward as they swiped the key through the reader. If you stripped me naked on the hors d'oeuvres table....Christ. She always had a way of knocking him off balance, of peeling away every last bit of self control. She had thrown the words out so casually, and as soon as she said them he had pictured doing just that ­ imagined shoving aside the crudités and shrimp cocktail and spreading her out like his own personal feast.

You can get this FULL chapter FREE on IrenePreston.com


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

With this deal, I think Crimson is the best price on INFAMOUS these days - enjoy!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

*Now FREE for Kindle Unlimited subscribers.*

Start that free trial and _enjoy!_


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Two cheapo methods to read Infamous!

Free on Kindle Unlimited OR $0.99 as part of the Summer Heat 10-Book Bundle


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Hollywood's favorite wild child moves to the 'burbs in this heart-warming romance that reviewers call fun, flirty, and 10 kinds of hot.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Over 30 reviews with an average 4.5 stars. 

Read free on with your Kindle Unlimited subscription!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Free on Kindle Unlimited

Got a lovely compliment on my blurb recently. In case you haven't checked it out:

Four years ago it was pure Hollywood - the windswept beach, the whirlwind romance, the runaway marriage. Unfortunately, the ride into the sunset didn't survive the publication of the bride's tell-all book two months after she said ''I do.''

Reclusive venture capitalist Morgan Riley isn't interested in fame. He prefers a quiet life in the suburbs. For his daughter's sake, he agrees to give his notorious wife another chance to be part of their family. Even though she's back at home and fulfilling all his late-night fantasies, he can't help wonder if she misses her high-profile lifestyle and famous friends.

Everyone knows Jessica Sinclair. She's that girl on the cover of all the tabloids. As a Hollywood insider, Jessica has spent her life partying with A-list celebrities, shopping on Rodeo Drive, and living through scandal after scandal. When her estranged husband offers her a second chance at an 'All-American' lifestyle, she can't pass up her shot at real happiness. Back in suburbia, Jessica spends her nights in sexy role-play hoping Morgan will overlook her deficiencies as a homemaker. She spends her days attending P.T.A. meetings, burning cookies, and asking herself, ''What would June Cleaver do?'' More to the point, what will Morgan do when Jessica winds up back in the tabloids - with his teenage daughter right next to her?


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

*SALE! $1.99 on Amazon right now!*

Reg. $4.99

(still *FREE *on Kindle Unlimited)


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

*$1.99 SALE ENDS SATURDAY 02/28*


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Back at regular price, but don't forget you can still read FREE if you are a Kindle Unlimited subscriber.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

_"This book is hot, heartwarming, and often hilarious as Jessica attempts to emulate the perfect suburban housewife and win her husband's love. A 5 out of 5 stars for me!"_

Love this great comment from an Amazon reviewer!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

RE-RELEASE today and *AmazonEncore has dropped the price to $1.99*.

There is a* NEW LINK*.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Sale alert!

Infamous is $0.99 for a limited time!


----------

